# [Risolto] Arts è proprio necessario?

## Kind_of_blue

Premetto che non ho mai affrontato approfonditamente l'Audio/Video su linux, perchè non ci faccio molto, e fino ad ora mi bastava che i player funzionassero su Kde.

Oggi però ho emerso Audacity e Sweep per tagliare dei Wav di cui ho bisogno e... Non vanno.

Non trovano la periferica corretta con cui lavorare e, sfrucuglindo un pò nel forum ho capito che è tutto dovuto ad Arts, che tiene occupata la periferica Hw con cui i sue software vorrebbero parlare direttamente ... e gli stessi du Sw non hanno nessuna intenzione di lavorare attraverso Arts ... mi è sempbrato altresi di capire che rimuovendo Arts, pur funzionando i player, KDE non è piu in grado di emettere i suoni di sistema.

Ci sono dei dibattiti in inglese sul forum, ma non ho compreso lo state of the art:

Usando Kde e vendo bisogno di fare editing audio (semplice: tagli, copia/incolla e aumenti di volume) su Mp3 e Wav ... è conveniente trovare delle applicazioni in grado di usare Arts, o rimuovere Arts?

----------

## Scen

Se utilizzi le ultime versioni di KDE (3.5.4 e successive, mi pare) Arts non è più necessario.

Io l'ho rimosso da tempo e funziona tutto correttamente (ho un unico dubbio sulle notifiche sonore di KDE, ma per quello basta una semplicissima configurazione).

Disabilita globalmente la USE "arts", ricompila tutti i pacchetti coinvolti (opzione "-N"), vai con emerge --depclean, e sei apposto  :Smile: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

ok ... 131 pacchetti ... mi metto comodo   :Confused: 

----------

## Scen

A me è stata molto utile questa discussione: HOWTO: kicking out Arts in the right way.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Eccola! ... grazie mille ... avevo l'impressione di averla letta ... e la sto cercando sin dal tuo precedente post!

----------

## X-Drum

ho eliminato arts da tempo sulle mie macchine, comportava solo latenza

il procedimento è stato esteso anche sul portatile dove è presente una Ati IXP

priva di hw mixing

----------

## edux

Ma senza arts Skype non va...

EDIT: forse va, meglio che cerchi un po' in giro...

----------

## Scen

 *edux wrote:*   

> Ma senza arts Skype non va...
> 
> EDIT: forse va, meglio che cerchi un po' in giro...

 

KDE 3.5.5 senza Arts+ skype-1.3.0.53-r1, funziona senza nessun strano hack  :Cool: 

----------

## GiRa

Io uso KDE senza arts da sempre (anche quando era necessario avevo comunque -arts impostata) e per le notifiche di Kopete uso questo script inpostato con kcontrol

```
$ cat /usr/local/bin/notificheKDE.sh

#!/bin/bash

/usr/bin/play -v 0.1 $1

```

----------

## edux

Ho tolto la use "arts" e ho riemerso tutto, ma non riesco proprio a compilare kdelibs:

```
svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `KSVGIconPainter::setClippingRect(int, int, int, int)':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x4fe): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x5b2): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `KSVGIconPainter::drawEllipse(double, double, double, double)':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x686c): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x6a09): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x6a76): undefined reference to `art_realloc(void*, unsigned int)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `.L2501':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x6b1e): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x6b4b): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `.L2502':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x6d86): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `.L2578':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x799c): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x7a16): undefined reference to `art_realloc(void*, unsigned int)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `.L3147':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x7d55): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `.L3151':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x9bb7): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `KSVGIconPainter::drawRectangle(double, double, double, double, double, double)':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xb365): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xb450): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xb4a0): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xb701): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xb766): undefined reference to `art_realloc(void*, unsigned int)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `.L3418':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xb816): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xb884): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `.L3422':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xbdc5): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `KSVGIconPainter::drawPolygon(QPointArray)':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xc12f): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xc2bb): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `KSVGIconPainter::drawPolyline(QPointArray, int)':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xc376): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xc4c0): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `KSVGIconPainter::drawLine(double, double, double, double)':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xc5d6): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0xc65c): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `KSVGIconPainterHelper::KSVGIconPainterHelper(int, int, KSVGIconPainter*)':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text._ZN21KSVGIconPainterHelperC1EiiP15KSVGIconPainter[KSVGIconPainterHelper::KSVGIconPainterHelper(int, int, KSVGIconPainter*)]+0x21d): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `KSVGIconPainterHelper::~KSVGIconPainterHelper()':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text._ZN21KSVGIconPainterHelperD1Ev[KSVGIconPainterHelper::~KSVGIconPainterHelper()]+0x2f): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

svgicons/.libs/libkdesvgicons.a(libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.o): In function `KSVGIconPainterHelper::drawPathInternal(_ArtVpath*, double*)':

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text._ZN21KSVGIconPainterHelper16drawPathInternalEP9_ArtVpathPd[KSVGIconPainterHelper::drawPathInternal(_ArtVpath*, double*)]+0x6b0): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text._ZN21KSVGIconPainterHelper16drawPathInternalEP9_ArtVpathPd[KSVGIconPainterHelper::drawPathInternal(_ArtVpath*, double*)]+0x72d): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text._ZN21KSVGIconPainterHelper16drawPathInternalEP9_ArtVpathPd[KSVGIconPainterHelper::drawPathInternal(_ArtVpath*, double*)]+0xac9): undefined reference to `art_free(void*)'

libkdesvgicons_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text._ZN21KSVGIconPainterHelper16drawPathInternalEP9_ArtVpathPd[KSVGIconPainterHelper::drawPathInternal(_ArtVpath*, double*)]+0xbbf): undefined reference to `art_alloc(unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [libkdecore.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.6-r2/work/kdelibs-3.5.6/kdecore'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.6-r2/work/kdelibs-3.5.6/kdecore'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.6-r2/work/kdelibs-3.5.6/kdecore'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.6-r2/work/kdelibs-3.5.6'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.6-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4751:   Called src_compile

  kdelibs-3.5.6-r2.ebuild, line 162:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

```

Ho cercato e sul forum c'è gente che non ha avuto problemi a compilarlo, beh io sì...

----------

## crisandbea

@edux

cosa stai emergendo??? solo kdelibs???

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @edux
> 
> cosa stai emergendo??? solo kdelibs???

 

 *edux wrote:*   

> Ho tolto la use "arts" e ho riemerso tutto, ma non riesco proprio a compilare kdelibs

 

----------

## GiRa

```
emerge --reume --skipfirst && emerge -1 kdelibs
```

Così dovresti aggirare il problema, poi vai di revdep-rebuild.

----------

## Scen

Non è un problema di librerie "broken", ma un problema relativo ad una dipendenza di kdelibs, ovvero libart_lgpl, più precisamente con la versione ~ 2.3.18.

C'è un bug aperto in proposito. Nel titolo viene detto che il downgrade alla versione stabile 2.3.17 risolve il problema.

----------

## edux

Sì il problema è proprio questo, ora sta ricompilando senza problemi. Grazie!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   @edux
> 
> cosa stai emergendo??? solo kdelibs??? 
> 
>  *edux wrote:*   Ho tolto la use "arts" e ho riemerso tutto, ma non riesco proprio a compilare kdelibs 

 

purtroppo abbiamo scritto in contemporanea ed ovviamente non potevo vedere il suo "ho riemerso tutto"    :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> purtroppo abbiamo scritto in contemporanea ed ovviamente non potevo vedere il suo "ho riemerso tutto"   

 

 *Quote:*   

> Inviato: Mer Feb 28, 2007 1:30 am    Oggetto:  	Rispondi citando
> 
> Ho tolto la use "arts" e ho riemerso tutto, ma non riesco proprio a compilare kdelibs:

 

 *Quote:*   

> Inviato: Mer Feb 28, 2007 7:48 am    Oggetto:  	Rispondi citando
> 
> @edux
> 
> cosa stai emergendo??? solo kdelibs??? 

 

Proprio in contemporanea, direi che hai spaccato il secondo  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Domandina:

sto pasticciando con nas (che non ha alcuna capacità mixer ma è l'unico con un minimo di client windozz a quel che ho trovato) ed ora che ho il sistema quasi gnome free non vorrei ritrovarmi di nuovo esd tra le scatole.

Mi spiegate come avete risolto il problema?

Attualmente ho arts -> nas server -> nas client visto che uso quasi sempre tutto da remoto.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Bene, ricompilato tutto con la use -arts.

Ho ancora il demone artsd in esecuzione ... lo posso uccidere?

Nell'Howto postato da Scen si dice di aggiungere la use "arts" in "/etc/portage/package.use" per i pacchetti:

```

kde-base/kdm arts 

kde-base/kdelibs arts 

kde-base/mpeglib arts
```

Ho capito che nel caso di Kdm arts serve a fare funzionare faces ... e quindi ci metto un bel ... chissenefrega

ma per kdelibs e mpeglibs che implicazioni ha?

EDITO:

Ok, per kdelibs arts era necessario per le anteprime in konqueror ... ma con le ultime versioni di kdelibs non è piu cosi ... verificato

----------

## Scen

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Bene, ricompilato tutto con la use -arts.
> 
> Ho ancora il demone artsd in esecuzione ... lo posso uccidere?
> 
> 

 

Sì, inoltre disattiva il demone sonoro nel pannello di controllo, e successivamente puoi anche rimuovere il relativo pacchetto

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nell'Howto postato da Scen si dice di aggiungere la use "arts" in "/etc/portage/package.use" per i pacchetti:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Queste eccezioni non servono più, a quanto mi risulta, nelle ultime versioni stabili kdelibs non ha più bisogno di arts (è stata inserita un'apposita patch); per mpeglibs non mi ricordo, ma nel dubbio direi di escludere anche questo pacchetto, non mi pare dia problemi senza "arts" (ma potrei sbagliarmi, al massimo prova  :Razz:  )

----------

## Kind_of_blue

mmmhhh ... per "demone sonoro" intendi il "sistema sonoro" in:

Centro di controllo --> Suono e multimedia --> Sistema sonoro --> Generale --> Abilita sistema sonoro?

----------

## Scen

Sì, siccome non avevo KDE sottomano non mi ricordavo esattamente la dicitura.

Dopo la rimozione di arts ti consiglio un revdep-rebuild (non si sa mai), certe volte alcuni eseguibili vengono linkati lo stesso ad arts, anche se la USE relativa è disabilitata.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Perfetto ... fatto tutto e ad un primo giretto, a parte kdm che si è un po avvilito dall'assenza di arts, il resto sembra funzionare correttamente ... comprese quelle applicazioni audio che richiedono l'accesso diretto all'hardware.

Graaz

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ragazzi io ho eliminato la use flag arts e ho dato un emerge -DNu world && revdep-rebuild

non sento piÃ¹ i suoni di sistema di kde nÃ¨ i suoni delle applicaizoni di kde, tipo quelli di kopete. come risolvo?

----------

## comio

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> ragazzi io ho eliminato la use flag arts e ho dato un emerge -DNu world && revdep-rebuild
> 
> non sento piÃ¹ i suoni di sistema di kde nÃ¨ i suoni delle applicaizoni di kde, tipo quelli di kopete. come risolvo?

 

purtroppo tutti i sui di sistema devono passare da arts... ma io onestamente non ne sento la mancanza.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Scen

X le notifiche di sistema di KDe si può seguire il trucco di GiRa:

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Io uso KDE senza arts da sempre (anche quando era necessario avevo comunque -arts impostata) e per le notifiche di Kopete uso questo script inpostato con kcontrol
> 
> ```
> $ cat /usr/local/bin/notificheKDE.sh
> 
> ...

 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   ragazzi io ho eliminato la use flag arts e ho dato un emerge -DNu world && revdep-rebuild
> 
> non sento piÃ¹ i suoni di sistema di kde nÃ¨ i suoni delle applicaizoni di kde, tipo quelli di kopete. come risolvo? 
> 
> purtroppo tutti i sui di sistema devono passare da arts... ma io onestamente non ne sento la mancanza.
> ...

 

ah ok!  :Wink: 

che voi sappiate, con le prossime versioni di kde Ã¨ possibile che l'audio non passi per "intermediari" come arts, ma si interfacci direttamente con alsa?

----------

## comio

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*    *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   ragazzi io ho eliminato la use flag arts e ho dato un emerge -DNu world && revdep-rebuild
> 
> non sento piÃ¹ i suoni di sistema di kde nÃ¨ i suoni delle applicaizoni di kde, tipo quelli di kopete. come risolvo? 
> 
> purtroppo tutti i sui di sistema devono passare da arts... ma io onestamente non ne sento la mancanza.
> ...

 

ci sarà phonon (http://phonon.kde.org/) interfaccia verso i backend (almeno così ho capito... la regia conferma?)

ciao

luigi

----------

## GiRa

Phonon non dovrebbe essere un server audio ma un'interfaccia per le applicazioni audio di KDE.

----------

## Scen

 *comio wrote:*   

> [ci sarà phonon (http://phonon.kde.org/) interfaccia verso i backend (almeno così ho capito... la regia conferma?)

 

Confermo  :Cool: 

Questo articolo di KDE Italia spiega per bene come funzioneranno le cose  :Razz: 

----------

## maruscya

Ciao a tutti. 

Ho installato KDE, senza artsd. Se provo ad ascoltare uno stream audio con amarok, oppure guardo un video con mplayer l'audio si sente senza problemi .

L'unico a non usare l'audio e' KDE. Mi sorge un dubbio..... devo ricompilare tutto kde con la use artds attiva ?

----------

## djinnZ

no, devi impostare un player per le notifiche. O usare un altro server audio   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

Maggiori delucidazioni in questa discussione.

P.S. Consiglio ai moderatori di unire le discussioni  :Cool: 

----------

## makoomba

fatto il merge come da segnalazione di Scen

----------

## maruscya

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> no, devi impostare un player per le notifiche. O usare un altro server audio  

 

L'uso dello script mi sembra una buona idea.... ma ho solo un piccolo problema...

Dove trovo "play"....  nel mio sistema non compare e da un'occhiata nel portage non ho trovato nulla. 

Grazie mille per l'aiuto.

----------

## djinnZ

pulsante "avanzate" nella scheda delle notifiche audio in control center.

----------

## maruscya

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> pulsante "avanzate" nella scheda delle notifiche audio in control center.

 

Scusa , forse mi sono spiegato male... 

non trovo in /usr/bin il comando play lanciato dallo scritp 

```

$ cat /usr/local/bin/notificheKDE.sh

#!/bin/bash

/usr/bin/play -v 0.1 $1

```

----------

## bandreabis

 *maruscya wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   pulsante "avanzate" nella scheda delle notifiche audio in control center. 
> 
> Scusa , forse mi sono spiegato male... 
> 
> non trovo in /usr/bin il comando play lanciato dallo scritp 
> ...

 

```
equery belongs play

[ Searching for file(s) play in *... ]

media-sound/sox-12.17.9 (/usr/bin/play)

```

----------

## maruscya

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> equery belongs play
> 
> ...

 

Ottimo. Funziona alla perfezione !!

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

io dopo aver messo un "-arts" in make.conf ho fatto un bel

```
emerge -uDN world
```

 solo che quando vado a fare 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 mi si ferma su:

```
>>> Emerging (3 of 8) kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5 to /

 * kdemultimedia-3.5.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * kdemultimedia-3.5.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * kdemultimedia-3.5.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * kdemultimedia-3.5.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking kdemultimedia-3.5.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'arts' not in IUSE for kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5

 * The package kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5 you're trying to merge requires aRTs.

 * However, kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 was compiled with arts flag disabled.

 *

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'arts' not in IUSE for kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5

 * To build this package you have to recompile

 * kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 with this arts use flag enabled.

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 704:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 1311:   Called kde_pkg_setup

  kde.eclass, line 68:   Called die

!!! kdelibs missing arts

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5/temp/build.log'.

```

Ho anche provato ad abilitare la flag USE locale arts per kdelibs ma non riesco proprio a compilarlo...

Dite che dovrei fare l'unmerge di kdemultimedia-arts e di nuovo revdep-rebuild????

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa cloc ma hai letto tutto il suo post ? Anche la parte dove scrive :"Ho anche provato ad abilitare la flag USE locale arts per kdelibs ma non riesco proprio a compilarlo... " ?

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa cloc ma hai letto tutto il suo post ? 

 

si. ho letto. ma bisogna che sia lui a fare emergere i problemi. nel post ci sono alcune contraddizioni, perché prima mette '-arts' in make.conf e poi lo sovrascrive (probabilmente in /etc/portage) allo scopo di compilare kdemultimedia-arts. inoltre, non riporta l'errore nella compilazione di kdelibs.

aspettiamo tranquillamente la sua risposta e capiremo meglio come stanno le cose.

----------

## Kernel78

A meno che non si sia limitato a ahhiunhere arts per kdelibs e senza ricompilarlo abbia provato a ricompilare kdemultimedia-arts ...

Aspettiamo altri dati ...

----------

## Scen

Ma che senso ha mantenere installato kdemultimedia-arts

```

* kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 (~)3.5.6 (~)3.5.7

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         aRts pipeline builder and other tools

```

se sti sta rimuovendo aRts dal sistema?

Per cui... sì, rimuovilo e rilancia revdep-rebuild!

----------

## Kernel78

effettivamente a meno che non sia finito in world per qualche strano motivo la rimozione della USE dovrebbe automaticamente segnalare al sitema di fare a meno di quel pacchetto ...

In ogni caso tanto vale rimuoverlo e nel casoil sistema dovesse richiederlo (mi sembra improbabile) indagheremo sulle eventuali cause  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ma che senso ha mantenere installato kdemultimedia-arts
> 
> ```
> 
> * kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts
> ...

 

Grazie Scen, grazie Kernel78, avete risposto alla mia domanda. Provo e vi faccio sapere.

EDIT:

Eliminato kdemultimedia-arts, ma il problema persiste.

Allora, facciamo il punto della situazione per coloro i quali hanno avuto problemi a comprendere quello che ho scritto. CercherÃ² di essere piÃ¹ schematico possibile per semplificare il discorso.

Non escludo che potrei aver fatto io degli errori durante queste operazioni.

1) Voglio togliere arts

2) Per farlo metto -arts in make.conf

3) emerge -uDN world && revdep-rebuild

4) problemi con il revdep-rebuild che non vuole compilare kdemultimedia-arts per i motivi che ho postato

5) in base ai messaggi di arts ho fatto delle prove, ovvero mettere la use flag locale (arts) per kdelibs anche se poi leggendo indietro in questo thread ho visto che non serviva piÃ¹ definire alcuna flag. Ecco perchÃ© poi ho deciso di non ricompilarlo. *Scen wrote:*   

> Queste eccezioni non servono piÃ¹, a quanto mi risulta, nelle ultime versioni stabili kdelibs non ha piÃ¹ bisogno di arts (Ã¨ stata inserita un'apposita patch);

  Quindi, la contraddizione Ã¨ dovuta al fatto che Ã¨ kdemultimedia-arts che reclama che kdelibs Ã¨ stato compilato senza la flag arts. Ecco perchÃ© l'ho messa: per provare (a risolvermi il problema da solo). Ripeto, poi l'ho lasciata lÃ¬, la flag, senza ricompilare kdelibs avendo letto il messaggio del buon Scen.

6) ho fatto sempre

```
rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*
```

 per essere sicuro che revdep-rebuild calcolasse di nuovo le dipendenze rotte.

7) ho anche fatto 

```
dep -dw
```

 per ripulire il file word di voci ridondanti

Adesso.. il prossimo passo Ã¨ di ricompilare kdelibs con la flag use abilitata (tanto per rimanere in tema di contraddizioni) e rilanciare revdep-rebuild e vediamo che succede. Ripeto.. non l'avevo abilitata perchÃ© ho letto il messaggio di Scen sopra riportato.

Vi tengo aggiornati

----------

## Kernel78

Calma calma calma ...

Esattamente cosa hai fatto dopo aver rimosso kdemultimedia-arts ?

Hai rilanciato emerga -uDN world ? oppure revdep-rebuild ? o emerge --depclean ? o altro ancora ?

Teoricamente dopo aver rimosso un pacchetto si dovrebbe lanciare 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

 e solo dopo 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

.

Se emerge -uDN world ti vuole reinstallare kdemultimedia-arts allora ferma tutto e cerchiamo di capire come mai accade questa anomalia, viceversa non vedo come revdep-rebuild possa cercare di ricompilarti un pacchetto che non è presente sul tuo sistema ...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Calma calma calma ...
> 
> Esattamente cosa hai fatto dopo aver rimosso kdemultimedia-arts ?
> 
> 

 per il momento solo 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 Come dicevo, appunto, ora con kdemultimedia-arts rimosso dal sistema sto ricompilando solo kdelibs dopo avergli messo arts come flag use locale *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai rilanciato emerga -uDN world ? oppure revdep-rebuild ? o emerge --depclean ? o altro ancora ?

 solo emerge -uDN world e revdep-rebuild. Appena finito di ricompilare kdelibs rilancerò un revdep-rebuild e a questo punto penso sia ovvio che mi chieda kdemultimedia-arts (allora c'è qualche problema da qualche altra parte - lo vedi che io in teoria non avrei dovuto aggiungere la flag arts per kdelibs?) *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Teoricamente dopo aver rimosso un pacchetto si dovrebbe lanciare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Infatti.. è quello che mi chiedo anche io.   :Shocked: 

Per il momento l'unico che vuole emergermi kdemultimedia-arts è solo revdep-rebuild.

EDIT

Nel caso servisse posto un:

```
# equery d kdemultimedia-arts

[ Searching for packages depending on kdemultimedia-arts... ]

kde-base/artsplugin-akode-3.5.5 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

kde-base/kaboodle-3.5.5 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-3.5.5 (arts? ~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

kde-base/krec-3.5.5 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

kde-base/noatun-3.5.5 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

```

----------

## Kernel78

Ti giuro che non riesco più a seguirti ...

La USE arts è stata completamente rimossa dal tuo sistema ? o l'hai lasciata in locale a qualche pacchetto ? (se rispondi si a quest'ultima domanda vorrei capire perchè)

Se vuoi rimuovere arts devi togliere la USE ovunque, ricompilare con emerge -uDN world e dare un revdep-rebuild.

Se ci sono problemi in questa procedura è un conto ma se continui a aggiungere e togliere USE a caso mentre compili io non riesco a starti dietro ...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ti giuro che non riesco piï¿½ a seguirti ...
> 
> La USE arts ï¿½ stata completamente rimossa dal tuo sistema ?
> 
> 

 Allora.. scusatemi innanzitutto, probabilmente fra il lavoro ed altri casini sono confuso e non riesco a spiegarmi bene: Risposta: SI, Ã¨ stata tolta dal make.conf inserendo "-arts" nelle flag USE. *Quote:*   

>  o l'hai lasciata in locale a qualche pacchetto ?

 SÃ¬!! L'ho (non lasciata... Ã¨ improprio dire cosÃ¬) messa solo per kdelibs in conseguenza del fatto che revdep-rebuild non voleva ricompilarmi kdemultimedia-arts (e non so per quale oscura ragione volesse farlo - forse il perchÃ© sta nell'equery che ho riportato prima) perchÃ© kdelibs non aveva la flag arts abilitata *Quote:*   

>  (se rispondi si a quest'ultima domanda vorrei capire perchï¿½)

 E' colpa di kdemultimedia-arts e di chi lo richiede come dipendenza se ho messo quella flag lÃ¬. Nel frattempo, il mio revdep-rebuild ha quasi finito... *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se vuoi rimuovere arts devi togliere la USE ovunque, ricompilare con emerge -uDN world e dare un revdep-rebuild.

 Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Solo che queste due operazioni fatte in questa stessa sequenza mi hanno dato il problema che sto sollevando dal mio primo post in questo thread. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ci sono problemi in questa procedura ï¿½ un conto ma se continui a aggiungere e togliere USE a caso mentre compili io non riesco a starti dietro ...

 

Hai ragione scusa... ma cos'altro potevo fare? non ci stavo capendo piÃ¹ niente nemmeno io!

----------

## Scen

 :Shocked: 

Ok, ricapitoliamo:

TU (fbcyborg  :Smile:  ) vuoi sradicare aRts dal tuo sistema, e la via che stai seguendo è quella giusta.

MA ci sono dei pacchetti che rompono le scatole, vedi il famigerato kdemultimedia-arts, siccome già dal nome ha a che fare con il nostro amato/odiato sound daemon, bisogna rimuoverlo (emerge -C kdemultimedia-arts)

Successivamente alla rimozione di tale pacchetto, verifica se è tutto apposto con

```

emerge -pDtNuv world

```

(mi raccomando l'opzione t, così vedi che pacchetti richiedono l'installazione di quelli che ti propone emerge)

Se kdemultimedia-arts vuole farsi reinstallare, verifica CHI lo richiede, e facci sapere (probabilmente sono pacchetti KDE "vecchi" che si appoggiano ancora ad aRts.

Eventualmente rimuovi questi pacchetti, ripeti il comando precedente di aggiornamento world, finchè emerge non vorrà reinstallare nulla, dopodichè procedi con revdep-rebuild per sistemare le librerie.

----------

## Kernel78

Dunque se vuoi rimuovere arts vediamo di rimuoverlo sul serio ma se fai le cose a metà, cambiando idea per strada, risulta praticamente impossibile per noi riuscire ad aiutarti ...

Personalmente se dopo aver messo -arts in make.conf e lanciato emerge -uDN world mi fossi accorto che revdep-rebuild mi voleva ricompilare qualcosa con arts nel nome mi sarei fermato e avrei cercato di capire come mai, non sarei mai andato avanti per quella strada ...

EDIT: la butto li ... hai provato a rimuovere i pacchetti che richiedono kdemultimedia-arts ?

----------

## djinnZ

alcuni pacchetti (per esempio krec) richiedono per forza arts e con ogni probabilità sono in world.

prova un grep kde sul worldfile e vedi quali di questi pacchetti extra ricdhiedono a forza arts.

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora, dopo che ho finito il revdep-rebuild con la flag arts in kdelibs (che ora rimuoverÃ²) e dopo aver rimosso kdemultimedia-arts ho fatto:

```
# emerge -pDtNuv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Ripristiniamo la condizione precedente..

Prossimo passo: togliere la flag use arts locale da kdelibs in /etc/portage/package.use

Ricompilo con emerge -uDN world.

Ok... vuole ricompilarmi solo kdelibs.... procedo...

(Non Ã¨ che cambio idea a metÃ  strada, ho detto piÃ¹ volte che se ho messo quella flag locale era perchÃ© sono stato indotto a farlo da kdemultimedia-arts che non voleva saperne di essere ricompilato - alla fine, questo sÃ¬, ho sbagliato a procedere in questo modo, errare Ã¨ umano!!!  :Razz:  )

Procedo con revdep-rebuild e ottengo sempre lo stesso errore (c'era da aspettarselo!!).

```
# emerge -pDtNuv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```
# cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep kde

kde-base/kdeaddons-meta

kde-base/kuser

kde-base/kdegraphics-meta

kde-base/kdeutils-meta

net-wireless/kdebluetooth

kde-base/kdebase-meta

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta

kde-base/kdepim-meta

kde-misc/yakuake

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta

```

```
# equery d kdemultimedia-arts

[ Searching for packages depending on kdemultimedia-arts... ]

kde-base/artsplugin-akode-3.5.5 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

kde-base/kaboodle-3.5.5 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-3.5.5 (arts? ~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

kde-base/krec-3.5.5 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

kde-base/noatun-3.5.5 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

```

Non posso certo rimuovere kdemultimedia-meta (avete notato quell' "arts?" fra le sue use flag?).

A questo punto mi rimetto alle vostre decisioni

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

E invece lo puoi rimuovere ... e installarti i vari pacchetti che lo compongono evitando quelli che hanno arts come dipendenza

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> E invece lo puoi rimuovere ... e installarti i vari pacchetti che lo compongono evitando quelli che hanno arts come dipendenza

 

Ok, fatto.. parto con il revdep-rebuild...

Ma a me questi pacchetti servono:

```
kde-base/artsplugin-akode-3.5.5

kde-base/kaboodle-3.5.5

kde-base/krec-3.5.5

kde-base/noatun-3.5.5
```

...

o forse posso farne a meno... ?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Quei pacchetti si portano dietro Arts, quindi se non vuoi arts DEVI farne a meno

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Non Ã¨ che cambio idea a metÃ  strada, ho detto piÃ¹ volte che se ho messo quella flag locale era perchÃ© sono stato indotto a farlo da kdemultimedia-arts che non voleva saperne di essere ricompilato - alla fine, questo sÃ¬, ho sbagliato a procedere in questo modo, errare Ã¨ umano!!!  )
> 
> 

 

Ovvio che errare è umano ma se tu parti dall'idea di voler rimuovere arts e poi strada facendo cerchi di far andare a buon fine la compilazione di un sw legato ad arts invece di tentare di rimuoverlo ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # equery d kdemultimedia-arts
> 
> ...

 

Invece devi proprio rimuovere kdemultimedia-meta  :Wink:  e sostituirla con i singoli split, inoltre devi rimuovere anche tutti questi pacchetti che richiedono arts.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   E invece lo puoi rimuovere ... e installarti i vari pacchetti che lo compongono evitando quelli che hanno arts come dipendenza 
> 
> Ok, fatto.. parto con il revdep-rebuild...
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma in 4 minuti hai rimosso il meta e installato tutti gli split dei programmi che usavi prima ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma a me questi pacchetti servono:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sei tu che dovresti sapere se li usi o meno ...

Per esempio artsplugin-akode se vuoi togliere arts non hai motivo di volerlo tenere, krec è un registratore di suoni e devi sapere tu se lo usi o se lo hai installato senza farci caso e cmq ci sono un sacco di alternative che non si appoggiano su arts ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Niente da fare... sembra proprio che il mio amd64 non voglia liberarsi di arts:

```
All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-2.3-r1 =kde-base/juk-3.5.5 =kde-base/noatun-plugins-3.5.5

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 5) kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5 to /

 * kdemultimedia-3.5.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * kdemultimedia-3.5.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * kdemultimedia-3.5.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * kdemultimedia-3.5.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking kdemultimedia-3.5.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'arts' not in IUSE for kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5

 * The package kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5 you're trying to merge requires aRTs.

 * However, kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 was compiled with arts flag disabled.

 *

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'arts' not in IUSE for kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5

 * To build this package you have to recompile

 * kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 with this arts use flag enabled.

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 704:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 1311:   Called kde_pkg_setup

  kde.eclass, line 68:   Called die

!!! kdelibs missing arts

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5/temp/build.log'.

```

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma in 4 minuti hai rimosso il meta e installato tutti gli split dei programmi che usavi prima ? 

 

Pensavo di farlo in seguito.

----------

## Kernel78

Ok, facciamo così ...

DIMENTICATI DI REVDEP-REBUILD !!!

Ti diciamo noi quando devi lanciarlo ed è proprio l'ultima cosa ...

A me viene da chiederti quanta attenzione hai messo nell'installazione e quanta ne stai mettendo adesso.

Non per essere offensivo ma noatun richiede obbligatoriamente arts e se il tuo sistema vuole ricompilarlo è perchè si accorge che gli manca un pezzo per funzionare quindi se vuoi liberarti di arts devi anche liberarti dei sw che lo usano, non ci sono mezze misure.

Ovviamente io non ho modo di sapere se tu hai installato noatun con cognizione di causa (a occhio direi di no, visto che vieni a chiedere a noi se puoi farne a meno) o se tu lo stia utilizzando e voglia continuare a utilizzarlo.

Quindi il mio suggerimento è di chiarirti le idee su ciò che hai installato sulla tua macchina e sul perchè l'hai installato, fatto questo valuta tu se devi tenere arts perchè programmi come noatun ti servono o se puoi fare a meno di tutti quei programmi e liberarti anche di arts.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho rimosso giÃ  da prima i seguenti pacchetti:

```
kde-base/artsplugin-akode-3.5.5 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

kde-base/kaboodle-3.5.5 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-3.5.5 (arts? ~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

kde-base/krec-3.5.5 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

kde-base/noatun-3.5.5 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

```

adesso ecco il risultato di equery:

```
# equery d kdemultimedia-arts

[ Searching for packages depending on kdemultimedia-arts... ]
```

----------

## Kind_of_blue

prova a fare anche un equery d kde-base/arts

----------

## fbcyborg

Esce fuori un casino di roba.. 

Ecco il risultato.

Sembra che tutto il sistema pianga senza arts!

----------

## Kernel78

Personalmente preferirei prima l'output di un bel

```
emerge -uDpvNt world
```

----------

## fbcyborg

```
# emerge -uDpvNt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Ragazzi non Ã¨ colpa mia adesso eh!   :Confused: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ragazzi non Ã¨ colpa mia adesso eh!  

 

Ok, adesso con calma e sangue freddo dai (e posta l'output di)

```
rm /root/.revdep*

revdep-rebuild -p
```

P.S. sei sicuro che la USE arts non sia più abilitata per NESSUN pacchetto ?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *Quote:*   

> Esce fuori un casino di roba.. 
> 
>  Ecco il risultato. 
> 
>  Sembra che tutto il sistema pianga senza arts!

 

sembra quasi tutto a posto, devi ancora rimuovere:

```
kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile-3.5.4
```

----------

## Kernel78

Visto che ci siamo anche l'output di un 

```
eix -Ic arts
```

non sarebbe malaccio (ma giusto per sfizio)

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Ragazzi non Ã¨ colpa mia adesso eh!   
> 
> Ok, adesso con calma e sangue freddo dai (e posta l'output di)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Penso proprio di si! nessun pacchetto in /etc/portage/package.use ha la flag arts abilitata e come dicevo, in make.conf ho messo "-arts".

Quando revdep-rebuild fa il controllo.. emette un sacco di messaggi tipo questo:

```
 broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/noatunmadness.so (requires  libartsbuilder.so.0 libartsgui.so.0 libartsgui_idl.so.0 libartsgui_kde.so.0 libartskde.so.1 libartsmidi_idl.so.0 libartsmodules.so.0 libartsmodulescommon.so.0 libartsmoduleseffects.so.0 libartsmodulesmixers.so.0 libartsmodulessynth.so.0 libnoatun.so.1 libnoatunarts.so)

```

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> sembra quasi tutto a posto, devi ancora rimuovere: 
> 
> ```
> kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile-3.5.4
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, posso rimuoverlo senza problemi.. scusa un secondo intanto rispondo a Kernel78...

 *revdep-rebuild -p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> All prepared. Starting rebuild...
> 
> emerge --oneshot -p =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-2.3-r1 =kde-base/juk-3.5.5 =kde-base/noatun-plugins-3.5.5
> ...

 

----------

## Scen

Ok, i pacchetti malefici sono

```

kde-base/noatun

kde-base/noatun-plugins

```

rimuovi anche questi!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, noatun era giÃ  rimosso...

rimosso anche noatun-plugins.

```
# eix -Ic arts

[I] kde-base/arts (3.5.5(3.5)@02/17/07): aRts, the KDE sound (and all-around multimedia) server/output manager

[I] kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile (3.5.4(3.5)@11/15/06): arts audiofile plugin

```

Ooops... mi verrebbe voglia di eliminare anche questi due signori sopra... arts ed artsplugin-audiofile... ma aspetto conferme.[/bug]

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Azz è vero, pensavo li avessi tolti ma hai ancora  *Quote:*   

> kde-base/noatun-plugins-3.5.5 (arts? kde-base/arts)
> 
>                               (arts? ~kde-base/arts-3.5.5)

  installato

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok, noatun era giÃ  rimosso...
> 
> rimosso anche noatun-plugins.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

scusa ma ci prendi per il cu*o? ...   :Razz:  ... kde-base/arts lo devi eliminare al volo ... e artsplugin-audiofile ti ho detto di toglierlo alcuni post piu in su

elimina tutti i risultati di "eix -Ic arts" fino a che il risultato del comando è vuoto

----------

## Kernel78

e come ciliegina sulla torta, dopo aver rimosso anche arts, darei anche un bel

```
emerge -a --depclean
```

----------

## Kind_of_blue

dai, coraggio che ci sei quasi

----------

## fbcyborg

Woow!

Grazie ragazzi, il revdep-rebuild Ã¨ andato a buon fine ed ho appena fatto il --depclean.

Ora?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Ora se hai tolto tutto quello che ti abbiamo detto nei post precedenti .... non hai piu arts ... e non ti verrà richiesto a meno che tu non provi a installare qualcosa che lo richiede necessariamente

----------

## fbcyborg

Bene, ora suppongo che mi rimane solo di installare quello script e tutto va ok?

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Woow!
> 
> Grazie ragazzi, il revdep-rebuild Ã¨ andato a buon fine ed ho appena fatto il --depclean.
> 
> Ora?

 

Il depclean avresti dovuto farlo prima del revdep ...

In ogni caso dovresti aver finito ...

Se arts non è più installato, emerge -uDpvN world non vuole installare/ricompilare nulla, emerge --depclean non ti vuole togliere nulla e revdep-rebuild -p non trova nulla da fare significa che sei riuscito con successo a rimuovere arts.

----------

## Scen

Dovresti essere apposto: l'unica accortezza è verificare che le notifiche di sistema funzionino, controlla di utilizzare lo scriptino "wrapper" per la loro esecuzione (nei post precedenti è spiegato come fare)

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie mille.. si tutto Ok quÃ¬...

Sto rifacendo un revdep-rebuild post depclean...

Se passate da ROMA vi offro una o due birre a voi 3 al "Ma che siete venuti a fa football pub"

Ora imposto kcontrol per quello script appena finito il revdep-rebuild che ha trovato qualche dipendenza rotta.

EDIT:

Le notifiche di sistema ora funzionano alla grande... 

Che mi consigliate come alternativa a Kmix?

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve di nuovo...

Ho provato alsamixergui ma non mi piace... allora che mi consigliate al posto di kmix?

Sapete dirmi perché adesso che ho tolto arts sono costretto a fare 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

 per far funzionare i suoni?

Ho due schede sonore, ma ne uso solo una.. quella non integrata.

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Salve di nuovo...
> 
> Ho provato alsamixergui ma non mi piace... allora che mi consigliate al posto di kmix?
> 
> 

 

Potresti provare media-sound/kamix (o il suo successore KAlsaMixer, che però ha qualche problemino a compilare su un sistema aRts-free, ho già inserito un bug report a proposito).

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sapete dirmi perché adesso che ho tolto arts sono costretto a fare 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
> ```
> ...

 

Hai seguito la sezione apposita della Guida su Alsa della documentazione ufficiale?

C'è comunque un bug report aperto riguardante la modifica della suddetta guida per spiegare meglio come gestire schede audio multiple. Nell'ultimo commento nightmorph suggerisce di chiedere info a flameeyes, per cui...

[paganesimo mode ON]

/me effettua un antico rito celtico per evocare lo spirito del nostro developer flameeyes per ricevere ulteriori informazioni a riguardo  :Twisted Evil: 

[paganesimo mode OFF]

----------

## bandreabis

Premetto che non ho letto tutto il thread.

Ma dal prossimo kde4 arts sarà sostituito vero?

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Premetto che non ho letto tutto il thread.
> 
> Ma dal prossimo kde4 arts sarà sostituito vero?

 

va bene essere pigri ma una ricerca su google di due termini : kde4 e arts mi ha portato su KDE Multimedia Homepage dove è scritto chiaramente ... qualcosa.

Fai la fatica di cliccare sul link e di leggertelo da solo  :Wink:  [/quote]

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Premetto che non ho letto tutto il thread.
> 
> Ma dal prossimo kde4 arts sarà sostituito vero? 
> 
> va bene essere pigri ma una ricerca su google di due termini : kde4 e arts mi ha portato su KDE Multimedia Homepage dove è scritto chiaramente ... qualcosa.
> ...

 [/quote]

Farò sto sforzo...   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: non è che loro si siano sforzati molto..   :Confused: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Stavo tentando di aggiornare il pacchetto app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs alla versione 20071210 dalla precedente che è la 10.0.

Mi si blocca stampando questo messaggio:

```
emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20071210.ebuild, line   22:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs must have arts useflag turned on"

 *  The die message:

 *   app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs must have arts useflag turned on

```

Che faccio, visto che arts l'ho eliminato? Stavo pensando di aggiornare quel pacchetto perché revdep-rebuild mi da questo problema.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che faccio, visto che arts l'ho eliminato? Stavo pensando di aggiornare quel pacchetto perché revdep-rebuild mi da questo problema.

 

una libreria sonora in emulazione a 32 bit?

nel mio sistema non è presente per nulla.

e probabilmente non serve neanche nel tuo.

io proverei a disinstallarla (dopo un quickpkg di sicurezza) e per vedere quale pacchetto la richieda.

----------

